# Market value of my MH



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there a glass,s type guide for the market value of motorhomes

I would be interested in the value of mine for separation purposes

Autocruise startrail

reg april 2009

25k Miles

Full service History

if anyone has this info i would aprreciate it.

Thanks
Phill


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Just google it and see what the various dealers in uk are selling similar ones for then subtract about £5k to represent their margin. That's roughly it. If you were to sell privately you might get £1k or £2k more so it would be a matter of agreeing on a reasonable average.

Best of luck.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know about a Glasses type guide but in my opinion the best way to value a m/home is to search dealerships and e bay for a similar make and model in the same condition.

This will give a rough idea what to expect for a private sale or p/ex.Factor in a decent dealer profit margin,anywhere between 20-30% and you will get a more realistic price of what your vehicle is worth.

Dealers tend to ignore after market accessories when giving a p/ex price but amazingly they suddenly become a desirable selling point when the m/home is on their forecourt.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In your circumstances mate, take it to a small dealer and tell him you want to sell and not part exchange, get the valuation in writing. :wink: Repeat elsewhere. 

tony


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Never as much as you imagine when trying to sell but a good thing in your case. One here with less than half your mileage and forecourt price £35k so certainly well under 30k
http://www.lowdhams.com/used-motorh...Used-autocruise-startrail-star-plus-2009---09


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes you can work out the value of your Motorhome.
To start with, deduct the VAT from the price you paid. then deduct 5% per year, each year separately.
Example; £60k less 20%vat =£48,000
1/. year £48,000- 5%= £45600
2/. year £45600 -5% =£43320
3/. year £43329- 5%=£41154
4/. year £41154-5%=£39096
5/. year £39096 -5%=£37141.

This is how the dealers work it out, so there is no query as to is it a fair system for you both.

hope this helps.

cabby


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning drcotts,

I have had a flick through the Dec 13 Glass's guide, however I was unable to locate your motorhome however Wakk44's advice to locate similar motorhomes to determine market value is valid.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Phil, just remember that a market value is determined by

Straight sale

Part exchange sale

"Fire sale"............(Banks and other lenders usually value an asset at their fire sale value to judge their worth )

tony


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't agree that just googling to see the asking prices of other similar vehicles offered by dealers and then deducting say 5k will give you a valuation of yours. 

I reckon it's actually worth less than that I'm afraid.

Because there's one more stage in the process:
Those other advertised prices are initial asking prices, NOT the eventual selling prices. 

I suggest you'd need to deduct 5K to represent dealer margin, and then a further maybe 10% to represent what it might actually eventually sell for.

Depreciation really is the Elephant in the Room in terms of motorhome ownership costs. It's the real BIGGIE cost, especially for a newish van.

Everyone bangs on about whether mine does 28.7 or 29.2 mpg over the 3,000 miles it's used each year, thus saving 27 quid; whilst ignoring the fact that it might cost you maybe 5,000 quid or more just sitting on the drive for every 12 months that it does so.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its very simple I,m afraid its worth what you can get for for it, take it to three dealers and ask for a cash offer, make sure your holding your nuts as I can guarantee its going make your eyes water, book price is all well and good but I repeat its worth what you can get in hard cash and not I would give you £----- if. but I will give you a cheque now for£---------.Take your partner with you so theres not question of deceit.Sorry.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You are in a strange position for the valuation.

If your partner is still in a vindictive mood she might be happy to offer it to a Dealer for a Cash sale and only get half of it's proper value (it happens 8O ). If she is back in sensible mode then she needs to be with you at least once at a Dealers. If you say you were only offered 'X' amount and she googles private sales online at 'Y' amounts, she will think there is some sort of scam because of the huge difference in price. I think she needs to be involved.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

TheNomad said:


> I don't agree that just googling to see the asking prices of other similar vehicles offered by dealers and then deducting say 5k will give you a valuation of yours.
> 
> I reckon it's actually worth less than that I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Yep, agree with all this. Mine was just a quick rule of thumb but this is more accurate and is actually more like the way I gauged my valuations when buying/ selling my last 3 vans privately. It's always going to be worth what someone's prepared to pay for it, of course, and depends if it's private or dealer and if it's a " must sell" or something less urgent. All the usual caveats.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and advice
The blooe who sold this van to baldwins had a shock as he was selling to move abroad so no PX and the money he got was terrible but i expected that.

Ok thanks some good ideas here so i will have a look round and also take it in and get a sort of average and take it from there

Cheers again

Phill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I assume you will keep the MH, since she does not drive, and you need the valuation in order to 'buy her out'

Well at the moment it is not worth much is it, because it is undriveable, since she had it clamped :wink:  

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I would simply get her to unclamp it (well actually I would just cut the clamp off!) and take it to 3 local dealers. Tell them it is a straight sale for cash not a trade in and ask them to give you their best price in writing - you could even "imply" it is for probate purposes (which it "sort of" is) and use the average of the 3 prices.

If she baulks at that approach, point out that she is in effect "forcing" a sale and so cannot really quibble at a "forced sale" valuation.


----------

